# Best Light Weight FreeBSD Browser



## JoshuaBranson (Jul 26, 2011)

What is a lightweight FreeBSD browser that can do the following things:

     1) Work well with Xfce
     2) Has a plugin for flash, quicktime, and javascript
     3) Can use Paypal with it
          a) enables 128 bit encryption 
          b) can view pdf documents
     4) Is pretty stable and secure


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 26, 2011)

Nowadays browser choice is a matter of personal preference (though no one should use IE on Windows). All of the graphical browsers will do what you want. The lightest will be Opera though there are some lesser known ones out there I'm sure others will suggest.


----------



## overmind (Jul 26, 2011)

You want too many things from a lightweight browser so I don't know If this one has all features you want but try this: *midori*


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 27, 2011)

Some lightweight-browsers that look promising are www/xxxterm, www/surf and www/uzbl.  I don't thnik www/xxxterm supports flash and the others have their problems, but are quickly improving.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 27, 2011)

@JoshuaBranson

If You need GTK+ browser, then get MIDORI, if You prefer QT4, then ARORA is for You.


----------



## fossala (Jul 27, 2011)

mingrone said:
			
		

> Some lightweight-browsers that look promising are www/xxxterm, www/surf and www/uzbl.  I don't thnik www/xxxterm supports flash and the others have their problems, but are quickly improving.



I use www/surf everyday (what I'm typing this on). It's very light weight and supports java-script and flash (if thats your thing). But this morning I had a problem with a paypal transaction so I had to hop on my girlfriends PC (Debian/Iceweasel) to complete the transaction.

www/uzbl is good but development has stalled abit since the main dev handed the project to someone else about 6 months ago.

www/xxxterm is also worth a mention because its written my Marco Peereboom (OpenBSD dev, also did scrotwm). It's good and fast but the one thing that annoyed me was "follow hinting" couldn't be used until the web page had loaded 100%.

But these are all ultra-lightweight, for what you want I would go with www/midori as mentioned previously I'm not 100% sure but I think the deveolpment of it is now tied to XFCE.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 27, 2011)

I would love a web browser that supports all the OP's features (minus flash, pdf and plugin support) whilst at the same time not dragging in a stupid amount of dependencies making it impossible for me to compile once the majority of people have moved onto the latest fad / gimmick. (which cancels out webkit, gecko and most other engines)

But hey, that's just me. Obviously others disagree or there would be more decent web browsers


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 27, 2011)

One word: Opera (with X11 toolkit + good themes such as NetBook Skin or Netbook Standard)


----------



## JoshuaBranson (Jul 27, 2011)

fossala said:
			
		

> I use www/surf everyday (what I'm typing this on). It's very light weight and supports java-script and flash (if thats your thing). But this morning I had a problem with a paypal transaction so I had to hop on my girlfriends PC (Debian/Iceweasel) to complete the transaction.



The reason you had a problem with the Paypal transaction on the www/surf browser is probably because www/surf isn't capable of a 128-bit encryption, which is what Paypal uses. I know the newer versions of Google Chrome, Firefox, and I'm assuming Chromium browser (because that basically is Google Chrome) are capable of a 128 bit encryption.


----------

